# Central NC cast-muck?????



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like the VA guys had a great time getting together for a cast-muck last weekend. Just wondering if any of you guys here in central NC would like to get together in the next few weeks for our own cast-muck. Fish-Hunter might have a field. It would be great getting to know some of you and each of us being able to pratice and hopefully learn something to help our casting. It's just and idea. Fish-Hunter and myself are located in Johnston County. Lets here any ideas from you central NC casters.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*new to the sport*

im near i77 and i40.........iredell co


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Statesville huh? Never heard of it!


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Casting?*

I'm game.

Danny


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Oh yea, lets wait till july or august and have it smithfield. LOL
charlie


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Aint nothin in statesville worth havin anyway .........................my better half works at Monticello Alternative School up there off of 90


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

big brother said:


> Oh yea, lets wait till july or august and have it smithfield. LOL
> charlie


July or August.............IN SMITHFIELD??????.....................been there, done that, monitored the wetland mitigation sites nearby....got the t shirt....got laid off....and thanked God ever since.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to walk on your thread moon, but I'd like to do the same for the guys in the surrounding Charlotte NC area as well, But I'm defiantly open for the central state thing as well. Would be good times. 
Don't forget about the tourney in Charlotte in May. I'll be there (spectator only)


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I know there are several people around the Chatham, Wake county area that would be interested in somewhere with in an hour drive. Some post some don't but would be game to come out and see some different styles and rods. Location ideas?


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll do it!
Wish it could be further East. 
Rocky Mount to Raleigh is a central locatiion? I think?


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothin in Statesville worth having? Hmmm, you might be right! But I bet we could get Racewire and Fishinmedic and maybe a couple others in on it. You set it up and I'll show! Probably around 10 people or so that could make it, depending on when it was


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd be up for something in the Statesville area. I spend 5 days a week there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would do statesville as well. Maybe even Raleigh but not much further east than that.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Actually I may have a field here in Salisbury, we could use, have to check, if enough people are interested


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ill vote for Statesville/Salisbury.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd get in on it.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

post a date if you can get a field near salisbury . I need all the help i can get!


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to try also.
get the date and place and we can go from there


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Just let me know where it ends up being. I'm in Burlington.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd be interested. Need all the help I can get.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

As long as it aint in August like it was years ago. 107 in the shade ...not too fun weather wise.

If it aint too aweful far away I'll make the drive.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I would say somewhere in my area. It would be a good halfway point IMO.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

So where is your area, Sleepyhead?


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

I could do Statesville, Salisbury would be even better, as long as know laughs at my casting abilities


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*getting back on track .....*

to a Johnston Co. area casting meet-up.

Moon, great suggestion. I'm sure there are others around that are interested.

Danny


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd be seriously interested but have to limit driving to 2 hours from the coast... Fayetteville, Raleigh at the furtherest, because I have family up there... but would definitely be interested in something along the I-95 corridor...


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I would love to set up a pratice/sharing day for the guys in the Wake/Johnston county area. Anyone with access to good casting field let us know and we will set up a date. Fish-Hunter might have a field in the Dunn area. Not real far from Wake County.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If I'm not working I'd make the road trip.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone near the Wilmington NC area... They practice long distance casting at the airport (ILM) in one of the fields.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've been practicing at the airport for quite a few years. For anyone that may want to cast there...

PLEASE use discretion. *Locate your crackoffs* and avoid crowds. 

It's a good field but could easily become off limits. I need to be able practice... 

Tommy


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I am set on GO! Just waiting for a reply about a field large enough to handle a crowd. It sounds like we could get 15 to 20 together in the Johnston/Wake county area. It would be cool to start something and make it an annual pratice event. It sounds like it would be a great way to meet new friends, get some casting advice, share ideas and see equipment etc. No one is fishing now anyway! We just need a good pratice field. Fish-Hunter, any luck on the field????


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Four Oaks Middle School would be perfect. :beer:


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Hawk, 
It would not be bad for me because I can only cast about 130 yards. No field large enough for a 200 yard cast and I am sure someone will show up that can cast at least that far. We need a field that is at least 650 feet long. A large hay field would be good.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

hell ill be screamin happy the day i hit the woods.........(be about 15o yards)........ill get there


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

for now enjoys hitting the ac unit on top of the local school roof...............
note learn to tie knots before u go out distance casting


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sooo, it looks like several for the Statesville/ Salisbury area! Who said they could get a field? Name the date and I will try to be there!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Still working on a location. 1st one did not pan out. Do not give up hope working on plan B


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd be up for it. I've got a small field here in Raleigh that runs about 220 yds of castable length, or traveling could work as well.

Keep us updated with plans. Danny you up for carpooling?

Evan

ETA: I'm looking on Google Earth (best thing ever) right now at some promising locations in Raleigh and Wake /forest. I'll scout them out tomorrow and let y'all know the results.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I would be up for something within a couple hours of Wilmington. Johnston County sounds OK to me. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Evan*

Yep, I'm up for a carpool.

Danny


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks like I may have access to a 300 acre cut hay field. I will be taking a look at it this week.

Anyone have dates in mind??


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> Looks like I may have access to a 300 acre cut hay field. I will be taking a look at it this week.
> 
> Anyone have dates in mind??


Where is the field you mentioned (town) 
Somebody just needs to set a date, you'll never get everyone to agree.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

It is in the Dunn Benson area, just off I 95. Just a few miles from the original location we were planning to use.

If the field will work, how about Sunday March 15th??


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Ouch...250 miles for me. You guys have fun.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm interested in Statesville/Salisbury area !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

How about regional matches in a few locales with a final to be determined at a later date ?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> Ouch...250 miles for me. You guys have fun.





Daddydobber said:


> I'm interested in Statesville/Salisbury area !!!!!!!!!


We are working on a location and date in the Statesville ans Salisbury area.

Go to this thread http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60620


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fish Hunter said:


> It is in the Dunn Benson area, just off I 95. Just a few miles from the original location we were planning to use.
> 
> If the field will work, how about Sunday March 15th??


Don I'm working that Sun but could make March 8th.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Remember that the SCUSA SE Open wil be held in Shallotte NC on march 27-29.

Lots of fun and you will probably get some great pointers.

Tommy


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

March 8th would work better for me. Can't miss my shad fishing later in the month!:fishing: Also would love to watch Tommy cast a few over 700 feet!
Don that might be to far for me to drive. Maybe Hawk, Snuffy and myself can car pool!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Fish Hunter said:


> It is in the Dunn Benson area, just off I 95. Just a few miles from the original location we were planning to use.


March 8th would work well... I'm on it...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a field in the Wake Forest area that is a tad over 400 yds long, but it isn't flat. Also I'm looking at the WRAL Soccer Complex off 401 that has lots of parking and a bunch of fields that are not in use right now. I have a few other locations in mind as well that I will be checking out this week.

Statesville/Salisbury is too far for me, but would be willing to go to Dunn or Benson

I'm also a fan of March 8th, the weekend of the 16th hopefully I'll be headed to the coast.

Evan


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Any news on a field yet???


----------

